# Poet's Corner



## maryannette (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey! In my computer I found

Geeky friends and we just hang around.

But we all share the quest

Just to pass the big test.

Engineer Boards dot com is renowned!


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Hey! In my computer I foundGeeky friends and we just hang around.
> 
> But we all share the quest
> 
> ...



Bravo me lady, Bravo!

:woot:


----------



## Supe (Aug 13, 2009)

Shredded taco beef,

My imitation crab meat,

Never should they mix.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 13, 2009)

Another work day.

I wish I could take day off.

Too much work to do.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 13, 2009)

You study very hard

Trying to pass the test

The very first time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2009)

Large Scotch Ramnen chunks

Coat the inside and make my

Scapbook smell like barf.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 13, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> You study very hardTrying to pass the test
> 
> The very first time.


Fail...your first line has 6 syllables.

Haiku is awesome

Doesn't even have to rhyme

Just five, seven, five


----------



## Supe (Aug 13, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Scotch Ramnen chunksCoat the inside and make my
> 
> Scapbook smell like barf.


Oh Captain Worley,

Laughter ensued from that one,

He won't live that down.


----------



## Supe (Aug 13, 2009)

Third trip to the can,

Chipping at the porcelain,

This does not bode well.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 13, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Scotch Ramnen chunksCoat the inside and make my
> 
> Scapbook smell like barf.



4

7

5


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 13, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Fail...your first line has 6 syllables.
> Haiku is awesome
> 
> Doesn't even have to rhyme
> ...



Try try to succeed

Learn how to write and to read

Then you make haiku


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> 47
> 
> 5


Fixed it.



Capt Worley PE said:


> Large Scotch Ramnen chunksCoat the inside and make my
> 
> Scapbook smell like barf.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 13, 2009)

writing a haiku

hard work for logical brains.

A major headache


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 13, 2009)

Want a Pontiac

GM can't balance checkbook

goodbye good car brand


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 13, 2009)

I once knew a man from Nantucket...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought it was a girl, but if that's the way you swing...

(not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 13, 2009)

Today is Friday

No it isn't, it's Thursday

A F O, bitches!


----------



## Supe (Aug 13, 2009)

My flaming sphincter,

Extinguisher needed now,

Someone help me please.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 13, 2009)

ZOMFG

ROTFLOL

LMFAO


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2009)

Supe said:


> My flaming sphincter,Extinguisher needed now,
> 
> Someone help me please.


Hydrocortisone

Will work wonders on your a$$.

Don't ask how I know.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 13, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> HydrocortisoneWill work wonders on your a$$.
> 
> Don't ask how I know.


A long story short

One that should be left unsaid

includes stormwater models


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2009)

Very tragic tale.

An inverted volcano

That spewed brown lava


----------



## Supe (Aug 13, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> HydrocortisoneWill work wonders on your a$$.
> 
> Don't ask how I know.


Don't worry, Captain.

I have no need to ask why.

I figured it out.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 13, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I thought it was a girl, but if that's the way you swing...
> (not that there's anything wrong with that)


Wrong. I even have the T-shirt.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 13, 2009)

it has required

way to many freaking posts

to corrupt this thread


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 13, 2009)

Supe's a$$hole burning

Fudgey not here for advice

burn on a$$hole, burn


----------



## Sschell (Aug 13, 2009)

downhill this thread goes

to the gutter it goes fast

now that chucktown's here


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 13, 2009)

Patiently waiting

corruption comes from many

any minute now


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't try to stop it

Thread is in the gutter now

Never coming out


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 13, 2009)

talk of dirty things

boobs and a$$sholes abound here

in this dirty thread


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 13, 2009)

Chucktown did not start

The slide into the gutter

Just watched the slide down


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 13, 2009)

something so simple

Haiku, can be perverted

by dirty posters


----------



## Sschell (Aug 13, 2009)

B-O-O-B-S

B-O-O-B-I-E-S

H-A-I-K-U


----------



## maryannette (Aug 13, 2009)

What a filthy and unruly group

To disgrace this nice thread with their poop.

It is not very nice

And you must pay the price.

It is all your fault, YOU, Mr. Supe!


----------



## Sschell (Aug 13, 2009)

Mary Mary quite contrary...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 13, 2009)

was mad because Supe was discussing his dairy airy.


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2009)

Blame me you can not,

I'm at bat, you threw the pitch,

The perfect setup.

Fire subsided,

Bowels free from agony,

Now, where's my hot sauce?


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe you shouldn't

Have any more at this time

Your ass is your friend

Punish it again

And you will have molten ass

Post toilet shower


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2009)

It's ok, MS,

I have stocked up on extra

soft toilet paper.


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2009)

Here I sit, broken hearted, came to poop but only farted!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 14, 2009)

I failed this part of english in high school, so I can't contribute. But the submissions so far are rather entertaining.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Aug 14, 2009)

here I sit all broken hearted

tried to poop but only farted

then one day I took a chance

tried to fart and shit my pants


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 14, 2009)

I came in here

to $hit and stink,

but all I've done

is sit and think...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 14, 2009)

Haikus are easy

But sometimes do not make sense

Refrigerator


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 14, 2009)

Love Random music

Devel Went Down to Georgia

remixes are great


----------



## maryannette (Aug 14, 2009)

Mary, Mary, quite

Contrary, yes, contrary.

No frickin' garden.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Paradiso Girls

Patron Tequla Explicit

Video Below

:Banane20:



JR


----------



## Supe (Aug 16, 2009)

Muted video,

So I could tolerate it,

Want the short-haired blonde.

Texas style ribs,

On sale for five dollars,

Awesome in crock pot.

Stubbs BBQ sauce,

Married well with my cheap meat,

Gentle on my butt.

Chicken spaghetti,

Used soup, not Velveeta cheese,

Velveeta was best.

Drank some Parrot Bay,

Fruitier than I had hoped,

It still did the trick.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 16, 2009)

Wife in the shower

Cat watching Sports Center with Me

Is it five somewhere?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Ms. Applebottoms

Still sending the late night text

No more fruit for me


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 16, 2009)

Baby shower done

No beer at all to consume

My liver cries out


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Time in a bottle

It seems at this late hour

Insomnia sucks

JR


----------



## Supe (Aug 17, 2009)

Shame in the bathroom,

On a construction site, none,

Fire torpedoes.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 17, 2009)

Just ate lunch at Moe's

Burrito in my belly

To the shitter soon.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

reading new posts

poems about troubled bellies

stale, no longer funny

:deadhorse:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm afraid MA

Is right on the money with

What he says. It's old.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 17, 2009)

Reviewing P T

Cables after cables pull

Pain in my head now


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 17, 2009)

It's log, it's log,

It's big, it's heavy, it's wood!

It's log, it's log;

It's better than bad it's good!

Come on a get your log,

Everyone needs a log.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

Started new workout.

P90X is it's name.

Sore from the neck down.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 17, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Just ate lunch at Moe'sBurrito in my belly
> 
> To the shitter soon.


Moe's is just plain bad,

Izzo's is the death of Moe's,

Killed'em in Red Stick


----------



## Supe (Aug 17, 2009)

In the boiler yard,

Incompetent school children,

And that's being kind.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 17, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Moe's is just plain bad,Izzo's is the death of Moe's,
> 
> Killed'em in Red Stick



I like Chipotle

There isn't one in Chucktown

I miss Atlanta


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Today fajitas

Went to Los Tres Amigos

Good food be thy name


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 17, 2009)

Off to bed I go

The morning will come real soon

AMBIDEXTROUS STEW!!!


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cat licking his balls

Cleaning away on the floor

Now he is asleep


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 17, 2009)

^^^

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> Cat licking his ballsCleaning away on the floor
> 
> Now he is asleep


If you could do it,

You would never leave the house.

Don't lie to yourself.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

dog was neutered

no balls to lick and be gross

ignorance is bliss


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 17, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> dog was neuteredno balls to lick and be gross
> 
> ignorance is bliss


My cat is neutered.

But that doesn't stop him though.

He still licks down there.


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2009)

Ex's neutered dog,

Squinty eyes and a smile,

while he licked his junk.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 18, 2009)

dog might be discreet

goes in other room puts on socks

bizness time, private


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 18, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> If you could do it,You would never leave the house.
> 
> Don't lie to yourself.



Hail to the Spam King!

A poet's quill he does have

How does it taste?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2012)

Time to revive thread

Perhaps discuss NFL

Patriots just lost


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2012)

just dissed Patriots

will soon face the ban hammer

Brady's not so bad


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 20, 2012)

Someone just won't learn

Your new quarterback I spurn

You can G-F-Y







Another Pats themed one...

Why phase Welker out

Did not need one more tight end

Bill we question you


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2012)

Nasty bronchitis

Grudge f*cking both of my lungs

Z-pac, rescue me


----------



## pbrme (Sep 20, 2012)

I mean, we're looking

Down on Wayne's basement, only

That's not Wayne's basement


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 20, 2012)

Peyton is aging

but he's better than Tebow

still not Bradying


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2012)

NO MORE RHYMES I MEAN IT!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2012)

Knightfox hates rhyming

none of my my poetry rhymes

write Haiku instead


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> NO MORE RHYMES I MEAN IT!!!


I was waiting for someone else to respond with:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2012)

Anybody want a peanut


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2012)

Fox likes Princess Bride

Anyone want a peanut

Jack Sparrow wants one


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2012)

I knew the line he was looking for right after he posted...I just didn't want to be labeled the princess bride nut.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2012)

The peanut reference always brings me back to Pirates of the Carribean, not Princess Bride.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 21, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> I knew the line he was looking for right after he posted...I just didn't want to be labeled the princess bride nut.





Dexman PE said:


> The peanut reference always brings me back to Pirates of the Carribean, not Princess Bride.



Get back to rhyming

EngineerBoards is no place

For off topic posts


----------

